# Walter wants to know...



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

If he could wear poodle bracelets


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Sure he can, not sure he should though! May as well even them up now, hah?
Cutie pie!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Walter is debonair enough to carry off any look he chooses


----------

